# Core i5-760 vs Core i5-2500



## Saidrex (Jan 16, 2011)

Which one is better? Benchark scores shows that i5-2500 is a lot better, but i dont like integrated graphics in it. I finaly found cpu that i like and price is acceptable and planned to buy this week but now core i5-2500 is launched for same price as core i5-760 and im back to beginning. Dont know what to do. Which one would be better for games.


P.S. And which one i5-2500 or i5-2500k


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 16, 2011)

Well you need to get the 2500k if you want to overclock, an 760 will do 4ghz on any board just about and am sure it would be all over the 2500 at stock. If you have the budget go for 2500k, the boards are a bit more expensive though they are in effect the 1156 socket replacement so there is no point going with a 760 unless its a matter of budget.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Go with the 2500K, you won't be able to overclock with the standard 2500.



Saidrex said:


> but i dont like integrated graphics in it



Just curious as to why it matters?


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 16, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Just curious as to why it matters?



I dont like when there is something unnecessary.

I dont plan to overclock.

Also dont care if i need to paid extra 50$, just want to know which would be better for games.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 16, 2011)

i5-2500 easily then.  And even with the integrated GPU, it will still consume less power and run cooler than the i5-760.


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.cpubenchmark.net scores

Intel Core i5 760 @ 2.80GHz - 4,542 marks

Intel Core i5-2500 @ 3.30GHz - 6,675 marks


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 16, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> i5-2500 easily then.  And even with the integrated GPU, it will still consume less power and run cooler than the i5-760.



but if overclock, which one then will be better?

Also, what is Turbo Boost?


----------



## Over_Lord (Jan 16, 2011)

i5 2500 simply because it will overclock to around 4.8Ghz ish on AIR, i5 750 will do about 4.4GHz only


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 16, 2011)

the 2500k will hit higher clocks so at 4.5ghz it will be faster then the 760's 4ghz otherwise there is minimal difference between them


----------



## wolf (Jan 16, 2011)

the 2500 is easily the better CPU, at the same clock speed it roasts a 760, and its already 500mhz faster. the new turbo mode they come with is far more agressive too and even if you don't/can't overclock I think they will hit something like 3.7ghz all by themselves (on all 4 cores) if power and thermals permit.

I would spend the extra pitence on the K variant even if you only plan to OC mildly.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 16, 2011)

If you have no plans to overclock, then the 2500 is your best option. It is superior to the 760 for sure. The K series chips are only for those who plan to overclock. Otherwise, it's throwing money away.


----------



## Saidrex (Jan 16, 2011)

Then i5-2500 it is. Will buy it tomorrow, while i havent changed my mind. =)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2011)

please stop spamming the forums. learn to use the edit button.


----------

